# Stocking up on TRT



## distributer1134 (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 10, 2014)

sexy!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow,  your numbers must be really low!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 10, 2014)

I wish my numbers were that low magnus


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 10, 2014)

That's the good stuff!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2014)

How many drs have you gone to ?  One USA  dr is pretty much allowed to prescribe 3  /10ml per year per client is what ive been told by nurse slapstick.. or did u rob walgreens ..lol.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 10, 2014)

:sFun_hailbig:


----------



## distributer1134 (Jul 10, 2014)

My dr. Is clueless to TRT at times. And he will just give me a script for 3 refills every time I ask. So no refill about every 30 days  I also try to get different rx numbers so I can refill more at one time.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2014)

distributer1134 said:


> My dr. Is clueless to TRT at times. And he will just give me a script for 3 refills every time I ask. So no refill about every 30 days  I also try to get different rx numbers so I can refill more at one time.


Rofglol..  Dr. Hellyes hes good.. !


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 11, 2014)

I do the same thing. My doctor will give me a script for 3 refills and my next visit is in 4 months. And my script is for 1/2cc a week so 1vial would last me 20 weeks. So far I've got about 8 vials on stand by


----------



## vpiedu (Jul 20, 2014)

thats good to go right there! love this doc

VP


----------



## turbobusa (Jul 21, 2014)

My doc gives me  5 refillls for the year . 200mg /wk.


----------



## formula1069 (Jul 21, 2014)

My doctor AKA - Me , let's me stock up/ Refills on as much as I want from IV, Alin, TP Etc


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 22, 2014)

Forumla. I need tonset an appointment with you doctor


----------



## MikeTB90 (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, all the docs I've found want monthly or weekly checkups, so even if I could stock up, they'd catch on. You have a great thing going, OP. I'm very jealous


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 29, 2014)

MikeTB90 said:


> Damn, all the docs I've found want monthly or weekly checkups, so even if I could stock up, they'd catch on. You have a great thing going, OP. I'm very jealous


Usually after 2-3 visits they'll space out your bloods to 2-3 x's a yr in my experience


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 29, 2014)

I found one that will do it with an annual checkup. But will all meds and blood work.  Its 4500 a year.


----------



## aon1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Usually after 2-3 visits they'll space out your bloods to 2-3 x's a yr.


 just gotta play there game for the first few then there pretty easy to get along with if they see your being responsible about it, least that how it went for me.


----------



## distributer1134 (Sep 30, 2014)

I go every 6 months. and every time he asks if i need a prescription. My answer is always...YES


----------



## distributer1134 (Sep 30, 2014)

Each usually has a 3 refills.


----------



## timofifo (Sep 30, 2014)

I need a doc fast in this case..


----------



## Themady (Oct 12, 2014)

Excellent stuff...


----------



## toennee (Jan 24, 2015)

I wish I could get setup like this.......


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 24, 2015)

My Dr. had me come in weekly for an Inj. co pays got really old fast. then bloods every 4 months, forget it not worth the hassle.  I asked him for the take home version.  He just looked at me and said, "Ranger, you know I was a football player like you right?" I said, Okay Okay....You got me!  We both had a good laugh.  I honestly told him its cheaper for me to rely on my resources.  Be careful was his comment.


----------



## Kobe8jf1234 (Feb 25, 2015)

Man that is so sexy gear porn bro


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 25, 2015)

distributer1134 said:


> Each usually has a 3 refills.


I just started seeing a doctor we will call bim dr roth.  He gave me a script and they gave me 4 ml viles at cvs I guyess they want me to go back every month the ass holes.  Maybe i will just try another pharmacy


----------



## cybrsage (May 8, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> How many drs have you gone to ?  One USA  dr is pretty much allowed to prescribe 3  /10ml per year per client is what ive been told by nurse slapstick.. or did u rob walgreens ..lol.



Yes, mine gives me a script for three 10ml bottles of 200mg/ml test-cyp.  He then gives me a new script every 3 months...making it one bottle a month.


----------



## squatster (Jul 10, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I found one that will do it with an annual checkup. But will all meds and blood work.  Its 4500 a year.



Wow - can buy a shit load of juice from our sponsors here
Well over 333 -5 mg sachles of stealth from our freind
Hope I am doing the math right

Those bottles of yours look incredable thow


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 10, 2015)

squatster said:


> Wow - can buy a shit load of juice from our sponsors here
> Well over 333 -5 mg sachles of stealth from our freind
> Hope I am doing the math right
> 
> Those bottles of yours look incredable thow


You right you can.  But can you fly in the airport with them?  If you get pulled over and they are discovered you can't say it's a script.  I still  last with sponsors  ro.  But I fly a lot with work


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 10, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> Yes, mine gives me a script for three 10ml bottles of 200mg/ml test-cyp.  He then gives me a new script every 3 months...making it one bottle a month.



Wanted to give an update - now that I am on yearly check ups, they are now giving me 5 month scripts...


----------



## hardpr (Jul 31, 2015)

obviously your not filling them with insurance. theres no way they would go for that. esp at .5ml a week.  at least mine wont i get 1 10ml vial every 3 months and thats at .5ml every 5 days  





distributer1134 said:


> I go every 6 months. and every time he asks if i need a prescription. My answer is always...YES


----------



## squatster (Aug 13, 2015)

I have my physical coming up in September - how do I get my test low enough to get my script


----------



## squatster (Aug 13, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> You right you can.  But can you fly in the airport with them?  If you get pulled over and they are discovered you can't say it's a script.  I still  last with sponsors  ro.  But I fly a lot with work



You have a point there man 
My buddy said his last Sach said sex lube or some thing like that on them - just bring a few dildo's with you and them with you. LOL


----------



## distributer1134 (Aug 14, 2015)

hardpr said:


> obviously your not filling them with insurance. theres no way they would go for that. esp at .5ml a week.  at least mine wont i get 1 10ml vial every 3 months and thats at .5ml every 5 days


Smaller pharmacies and not franchise pharmacies do refill every month a 10ml . I don't do it every time at the exact month date ,but sometimes I have. They file it with insurance and if they get audited that is on them. It is the only way insurance actually pays for it. I'll do cash sometimes to.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 24, 2015)

I use the Target pharmacy and get a 10ml bottle of test-cyp 200 filled monthy.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 24, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> You right you can.  But can you fly in the airport with them?  If you get pulled over and they are discovered you can't say it's a script.  I still  last with sponsors  ro.  But I fly a lot with work



You do not need to have a prescription with you to fly domestically, according to the TSA.  Flying internationally, though, uses the rules for Customs so you will need your prescription info.


----------



## Layddually (Aug 26, 2015)

I was prescribed 400mg ew had the script for 6 years. Now all of a sudden he won't refill it


----------



## Big Vin (Dec 16, 2015)

I get the 10ML vial script with 5 refills. Pharmacy says I can refill every 45 days with insurance. That's 8 vials a year...not too bad.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 16, 2015)

Big Vin said:


> I get the 10ML vial script with 5 refills. Pharmacy says I can refill every 45 days with insurance. That's 8 vials a year...not too bad.



That's pretty damned good bro!


----------



## lntense (Apr 21, 2017)

Damn, I came.. You must have a badass doc.


----------

